# X800GTO2 Memory Timings



## shimq1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I changed the memory timings of my X800GTO2 and saved it to the profile I use, but everytime I startup, the saved memory timings aren't loaded.


----------



## SniperLk (Dec 3, 2005)

I've got the same problem... (I posted in the bug section)

What a shame  I hope it will be fix on the next release...


----------

